# Conception while using spermicide?



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about this? I might be pregnant, and ds and I used spermicide gel. He is concerned about possible birth defects.


----------



## safronlove (May 23, 2007)

No contraceptive is 100% sure so there are chances but you check it by lab test.....


----------



## MidgeMommy (Mar 22, 2007)

Sperm damaged by spermicide wouldn't be likely to implant with the egg. (if that is the worry of the post) Spermicide does damage sperm, but sperm that make it through to the egg have not come into contact with that spermicide, because what spermicide does is takes away their 'swimming' abilities, not damages their DNA. So, not really an issue.

If you're asking if you can get pregnant, I got pregnant while on the pill, using condoms, and applying spermicide. So, it's definitely possible. Also, my baby is (while currently in utero) perfectly healthy.

Hope baby is a good surprise!


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidgeMommy* 
Sperm damaged by spermicide wouldn't be likely to implant with the egg. (if that is the worry of the post) Spermicide does damage sperm, but sperm that make it through to the egg have not come into contact with that spermicide, because what spermicide does is takes away their 'swimming' abilities, not damages their DNA. So, not really an issue.


That was the concern....cool, that was sort of what I thought.

I'll know if it's a good or bad suprise soon....still no positive preg test (only 7 days would be post conception).


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I was using spermicide when I conceived my daughter. She's fine.

But yeah, it definitely can fail!


----------

